# Rain rain rain



## MichaelJ (Apr 2, 2004)

So I have to wonder what the rivers are like ... up north, they must be incredibly roaring. I wish I didn't have commitments all weekend or I'd be up checking out the falls...

I also wonder about the Connecticut River out in Holyoke. We used to go up over the (old) Old County Bridge to watch the water coming over the dam ... what in the summer was an island would be completely buried under torrents of whitewater. In fact, one time you couldn't even tell the dam was there. The water was roaring just a few feet below the bridge deck (which was an open metal grate ... scary!) A few times, the bridge was even completely closed.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 2, 2004)

Yes, it's raining here today also. However it did not rain here yesterday so I managed an aerobic 5 miler just to continue to get in shape. In two days we lost half of the remaining snow. The brooks and streams are running high.

I hiked up the Coppermine Trail to Bridal Veil Falls last weekend. The Ammo & Gale Rivers are in high water, even the little Ham Branch and Coppermine Brook (for them) are showing a little whitewater .

When I go up Brookside Trail and see that those falls are roaring I'll know its time for my annual Giant/Dryad Falls trip. There are two falls about 1.2 miles below The Perch on Israel Ridge path I'm looking forward to visiting soon.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 2, 2004)

Here is a useful link to the USGS who daily measures water flow in cubic feet per second. Courtesy of Sky. Thank you!  

All the water gauges:
http://nh.water.usgs.gov/WaterData/station_map.htm

The Connecticut River between Lancaster and Littleton is exceeding 12000 cubic ft per second:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nh/nwis/uv/?site_no=01131500&agency_cd=USGS

Yet closer to the MA border in North Walpole, NH, it is exceeding 44,000 cubes per second! 
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nh/nwis/uv/?site_no=01154500&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Apr 2, 2004)

I have completed construction of my ark.  :lol: 

Just need to find two *^%# pandas and I'm all set. 

BTW...anyone have a mop?


----------



## coberg (Apr 2, 2004)

*Rain, rain, rain*



			
				MtnMagic said:
			
		

> Yet closer to the MA border in North Walpole, NH, it is exceeding 44,000 cubes per second!
> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nh/nwis/uv/?site_no=01154500&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060



Well, they're south of us right, and water runs downhill so it MUST be running faster down near MA!  

I love physics!


----------



## Stephen (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Rain, rain, rain*



			
				coberg said:
			
		

> Well, they're south of us right, and water runs downhill so it MUST be running faster down near MA!



AH, the old down on the map=south=downhill.

How many people think the nile runs north to south?  Too many, I'm sure.

-T

P.S. Carpets wet in my cube again. The joys of working in a mill basement.


----------



## coberg (Apr 2, 2004)

Wait, you mean the Nile doesn't run downhill???  I gotta have a talk with my Geography teacher from 4th grade!!  

What mill?  It must be the Cocheco Mill.  Or perhaps Sawyer's Mill (lived there for one year, ran screaming from the building when my lease was up)?


----------



## Stephen (Apr 2, 2004)

I lived in Sawyer's for a year... apartment flooded. Not good.

No, I work in Ipswich mass in the old Sylvania plant. They made proximity fuses here during the war.

Across the canal from our building the retaining wall collapsed, taking a walkway of another building with it. Yikes! 

Gotta run... need to grab my life vest.

-T


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 2, 2004)

Wow, the Wild River's only at 800cfs. You really are not getting the rain way up there.

The Connecticut is carrying 87,000cfs at I-391. I would *love* to see that!


----------



## Max (Apr 2, 2004)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> I have completed construction of my ark.  :lol:



OK, but this time don't take the 2 mosquitoes and 2 black flies!

Max


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 2, 2004)

Appears higher summits have been getting mixed precip.  CT River high in CT.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 2, 2004)

No not a good downpour. It has been a very light rain all day. Probably best as it keep the flooding down.


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 4, 2004)

Yes,  the Connecticut River is flying down here in Holyoke.  Most of the area around the Oxbow is underwater and the island that is seen in the river from the Summit House on Mount Holyoke is underwater.   Lots of trees and debris floating downstream.     I can only imagine how nice the waterfalls must be up north.   Dammed I hate the flatlands.....


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 4, 2004)

So come on up asap while it's still high water which June seldom sees.


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 4, 2004)

Actually, instead of north I may head out west to Bash Bish Falls on Tuesday.   Then, next weekend it's up to Greylock for a Hopper-AT-Money Brook loop.   plenty of nice cascades along that route.    I'll be there in June soon enough.   60 days and counting......


----------

